# cbbt run



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

sometime this spring when the water get warm i am wanting to take a paddle across the cbbt to kiptopeake state park and then cmap for the weekend and fish. is anyone interested in doing this? hit me up lets make some plans for this excursion.


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

Drive across and then camp/fish.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

ummmmmmmmm no paddle across should be fun


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

you better pick your 2 days carefully and id hate to be crossing the channel when one of those container ships comes thru!! I drive across so I could fish the concrete ships to as i think they are in that area although i maybe wrong


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'll be making the trip in the next month or so, I will have a shuttle on the way back... if things go well, I would like to make another trip, camp overnight and paddle back the following day. you're more than welcome to join, my truck will carry two yaks. i'll be training either monday, or tues in the Lynnhaven River... launching from Hutton Circle near Pepboys on Virginia Beach Blvd.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The crossing is 17 miles. There will be a cross current most of the time. At 400 paddle strokes per mile that is 6800 strokes for the crossing. Add that to fighting the current and you had better be ready for the challenge. Take a look at the video on Kayak Kevin's board about the bay tour. I think he says it took 8 hours for the crossing. Good luck.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I am familiar with the paddle, and very confident I can make it... that's not stopping me from working out, lifting, and doing cardio everyday... as well as training for distance paddling. I have spent my share of time on the CBBT in the kayak, as well as the ocean... the longest trip so far was 13 miles at the CBBT, granted I was fishing and taking breaks doing that, this was after an 8hr shift in a hot kitchen... and I was on the water until 1pm that day... it was the middle of the summer, and the sun was roasting. I felt fine physically, I could have gone a lot longer if I had gotten sleep.  I appreciate the pointers and concern, if anyone has any advice on tides, weather conditions/patterns, etc for this trip I would greatly appreciate it as well.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Man, and i thought the paddle back in from trips 2 and 3 miles off the beach sucked. More power to you guys who can stand that long distance stuff!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Didn't mean to slight your paddling ability, Rockstar. 
As far as tides and water temp there is a good bit of info on NOAA's site. They have a tide and Temp page for many areas of the Bay.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

If you do want to make that paddle the best tides would be the half moon ones inbetween the weeks of full moons or new (no) moons because that's when there's less current. If you do try it I'd make sure to buddy up and have good comms for the 'just-in-case' Oh yeah, good luck !!!


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i'm looking foward to this adventure. anyone else besides rockstart wanna go


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Wilber said:


> Didn't mean to slight your paddling ability, Rockstar.
> As far as tides and water temp there is a good bit of info on NOAA's site. They have a tide and Temp page for many areas of the Bay.


no offense taken at all man!

don't mean to hijack, but I would like to find an island or remote beach to paddle to, for some more primitive camping.... any pointers?


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

the only fun about the crossing is landing. but when you do finish you will look at the bay in a different light. you will know it like few do. but it is a real challenge. first, train for it. don’t do it if you cant paddle 20 miles without getting out of you boat for 8 hours.
live jay said, do it on a half moon and try to time it to have an incoming current. last time, when lee and i made it to the high rise the current had just started to ebb. it took us two hours to go the three miles to sunset beach.(tiki bar) lee had tendonitis and i briefly passed out.
pick you day don’t go if the weather is looking sketchy. 
what boat are you planning on using?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I wouldn't want to make this run in a sit-on-top fishing yak. I'm not a strong paddler and so wouldn't be up for the intense challenge, but I think I'd want a nice long sit-in touring yak with a good spray skirt. Just .02 from a rather inexperienced yakker.

Evan


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

naw guys, hes not at dumb ass, it entirely doable, you just gotta be ready for it.
ive done it four times in my 16' Manta SOT, lee did it on a prowler 15, and tugcapt did it on a tarpon 16.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I was honestly thinking of doing it in the Prowler 13 depending on how the paddles in the river go, and depending on the swell and current when I do make the paddle. 

I have a few friends with T160s so i'll make that choice when it comes down to it, but I would really like to make the paddle in the P13

Thanks for all the pointers guys.

Jay B I lost your number, just got a new phone... i'll shoot ya a PM.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Have fun guys, and be safe. We'd much rather hear about the trip on this board, not the 6 o'clock news!

I hope that I'm in shape to make that kind of trip someday. I'd love to go out and kayak the intercoastal in NC for a week-long trip.

Evan


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I'd love to go out and kayak the intercoastal in NC for a week-long trip.
> 
> Evan


that is a cool run, really cool inlet beaches to camp on and allways parting folks to hangout with.:beer:


----------



## Bishup (Dec 3, 2008)

Kevin, how long did it take you?


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

the last time, last summer, it was 8 hours to the high rise, 10 total to sunset beach.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

kevin u want to do it again this summer. we need to catch up man. long time no see


----------

